# Got the Munchies?



## Marauder06 (Sep 28, 2007)

_*SAN FRANCISCO - Federal agents said Thursday they shut down a factory that made marijuana-laced barbecue sauce, chocolate-covered pretzels and other "enhanced" snacks intended for medical users of the drug.*_


_*Several people who ran a marijuana-lacing operation called Beyond Bomb that produced such products as Stoney Rancher, Rasta Reese's and Keef Kat pleaded guilty this year in Oakland federal court to marijuana charges. Beyond Bomb's founder Kenneth Affolter was sentenced to nearly six years in prison.*_


----------



## EATIII (Sep 28, 2007)

Did they do drop offs from the truck in "up in smoke":cool:


----------

